# mother cat needs rehoming



## natalie05 (Jun 20, 2011)

i recently rescued a cat and her litter of kittens which she had in my garden bushes checked with all the locals and she is unknown to any of them so took them all in , unfotunatly her and my other cat hate eachother so need to rehome her the kittens alredy have a home to go to when old enough just need somewhere for the mum 
she is so loving she loves to jus be sat and cuddled and loves my kids


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

where are you located and I put up a list of rescues near to you up for you to try, but most rescues are full to bursting with long waiting lists so it could take some time. Also please don't home the kittens until they are at least 12 weeks old before re homing them if possible


----------

